# Projet:G4 i7 16GO RAM SSD...



## matt85210 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,j'aimerai savoir si c'est compliqué d'adapter une carte mère en I7 supportant le SATA 3 et un maximum de RAM dans un PowerMac G4 400MHz  
Je boitier a été entièrement vidé (si vous voulez des pièces dalleur...) et modifier esthétiquement.
Je voudrai en faire un PC Gamer tout en conservent OS X en Hackintosh mais avec le maximum de compatibilité.
Quelqu'un a déjà essayer?
Ou sinon quelqu'un a t-il une idée des modification a apporter et pièces compatible hackintosh?
Merci.


----------



## laurent56480 (7 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce site propose des configurations compatibles avec mac osx, va faire un tour tu auras des idées. Concernant ton G4, il faut que tu prennes une carte mère aux dimensions de la tour.


----------



## matt85210 (7 Juin 2012)

Merci 
Pour le moment je m'occupe de la coque (ponçage et peinture) et je met un afficheur LCD qui intègre des port USB sur la face avent dessous un lecteur blueray  donc j'ai la coque a modifier 
Parcontre pour la carte mère je serai donc intéresser par la Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 donc format micro-ATX avec 32 GO de DDR3 un Vertex 4 et un Intel Core i7 3.5 GHz mais comment faire passer la carte mère sur la porte du boitier?!
Les port USB,Ethernet et tout ne passe pas je vais devoir couper l'arrière?
Cdlt.


----------



## laurent56480 (7 Juin 2012)

ah ouais tu veux la mettre en position couchée, plus compliqué


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2012)

Ben, oui t'es obligé d'adapter le boitier à la carte mère !


----------



## matt85210 (7 Juin 2012)

humm sa va être hyper galère sa ^^
J'ai couper le fond du boitier mais j'ai toute les fixations a adapter surtout pour l'alimentation qui ne passe pas dans l'endroit prévu a l'origine!
Personne a déjà fait sa ici histoire de me donner une configuration qui pourrait passer?


----------



## didgar (8 Juin 2012)

Salut !



matt85210 a dit:


> Personne a déjà fait sa ici histoire de me donner une configuration qui pourrait passer?



L'auteur de ce topic chez les copains d'en face pourra peut-être te renseigner ?!

A+

Didier


----------



## matt85210 (8 Juin 2012)

je vais voir sa mais le tuto date de 1ans donc je sais pas...merci quand meme 
Jai la meme tour G4 que lui


----------



## Onmac (5 Juillet 2012)

Il est magnifique son Mod ! Je suis trop fidèle à Apple pour faire un MOD sur mon Mac, je râle déjà quand je vois dans les films, les autocollants sur la pomme :rateau: :hein:


----------



## Suzumebachi (7 Juillet 2012)

matt85210 a dit:


> Les port USB,Ethernet et tout ne passe pas je vais devoir couper l'arrière?
> Cdlt.


 
Oui obligé de couper. Moi je l'ai fait avec une meuleuse et un disque a tronçonner sur un G5 xD


----------

